# Fotomontage,wie



## Madvision (21. August 2008)

Hallo,ich bin neu hier und hoffe das ich die Frage hier stellen darf.
Wenn ich ein Bild von einem Prominenten habe und mich daneben stellen will,mit welchem Programm kann man das machen?
Da ich ein absuluter Anfänger bin,gibt es da vielleicht auch ein Video oder eine Seite wo es erklärt wird?

Ich danke im vorraus für die Hilfe!


----------



## Zinken (21. August 2008)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du keine Usummen in professionelle Software wie Photoshop investieren willst.
An freier Software würde ich Dir Gimp oder Artweaver empfehlen. Beide können eigentlich schon recht viel und sind gratis.
http://www.gimp.org
http://www.artweaver.de


----------



## Ex1tus (21. August 2008)

Das bekannteste (und wahrscheinlich beste) Programm ist Photoshop. Du kannst dich aber auch an der sehr guten Alternative GIMP versuchen (die ist kostenlos).

Wenn du dich neben einen Promi stellen willst, solltest du ersteinmal für gutes Ausgangsmaterial sorgen, da es sonst ziemlich schwierig das realistisch hinzukriegen. Das wichtigste ist hierbei das Licht, da die Schatten und higlights im Gesicht und am Körper schwierig zu ändern sind.

Wenn das gemacht ist, stellst du dich und/oder den Promi frei und fügst dich/euch/ihn zusammen auf ein Bild ein. Für weitere Fragen steht ja hier das Forum zur Verfügung .


----------



## PC Heini (21. August 2008)

Ähhm, alle gut gemeinten Tipps sind ja gut und recht. Möchte den Spass ja auch nicht verderben. Aber; Die meisten Promibilder sind Urheberrechtlich geschützt. Ist das Bewusst? Könnte teuer werden.


----------



## Madvision (22. August 2008)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Ähhm, alle gut gemeinten Tipps sind ja gut und recht. Möchte den Spass ja auch nicht verderben. Aber; Die meisten Promibilder sind Urheberrechtlich geschützt. Ist das Bewusst? Könnte teuer werden.



danke für die schnellen Antworten werde ich mal ausprobieren,das Bild mit dem Promi hat meine freundin gemacht,also liegen die Rechte bei ihr ^^oder?

Das Bild will ich ja nicht nicht Netz stellen oder veröffenlichen,sollte nur ein Gag meiner seitz sein


----------



## Ex1tus (22. August 2008)

Madvision hat gesagt.:


> danke für die schnellen Antworten werde ich mal ausprobieren,das Bild mit dem Promi hat meine freundin gemacht,also liegen die Rechte bei ihr ^^oder?



Ja, außer sie hat die Rechte schon verkauft (Magazin o. ä.).


----------

